# Pressue treated wood + corrosion on trailer?



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

I've come across info online about pressure treated wood causing/accelerating corrosion in metal. Has anyone who has used pressure treated wood on their trailer ever noticed any such issues?

I'm making some platforms for my raft tubes to slide onto and am considering all my options (ACX, pressure treated 2x8 boards, untreated 2x8 boards, pressure treated plywood, etc.).

Also, has anyone ever tried gluing marine carpet to pressure treated wood? The PT wood at Home Depot is so damp, it seems like I would encounter problems gluing carpet to it...

Thanks!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I would ABSOLUTELY NOT use pct. Aside from potential corrosion, the wood is very splintery. I would hate to think of sliding a boat on it unless you covered it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Check out MDO paper Coated plywood real nice

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## BrianP (Nov 13, 2011)

Pressure treated wood is really prone to twisting/warping. The only time I even consider it is if you're putting it in the ground.

Sent from my XT1565 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

